# Bug apps game center



## Gautier77 (27 Août 2015)

Bonsoir, je possède depuis récemment un iPad Air 2 et malheur j'ai déjà des problèmes. Pour faire simple les apps qui utilise une connexion internet crash au bout De quelques instants voir instantanément, je pense que le problème vient  de Game Center car en parallèle safari marche très bien donc je sollicite votre aide siouplait ☺️


----------



## lineakd (27 Août 2015)

@Gautier77, soit le bienvenu!
Ouvre l'app réglages/game center/, appui sur identifiant apple. Dans la nouvelle fenêtre, tu sélectionnes "déconnexion". Ferme l'app réglages puis ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse.


Au redémarrage de la tablette, teste les apps et si aucun problème re-connecte toi à "game center" en passant par l'app réglages/game center.


----------

